# bluetooth ?



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have the bluetooth in my car but for some reason, it doesn't understand who I say to call. Is there a way to set up voice- recognition in the car or do I have to do it on the phone itself? I have a droid 2.

I thought I saw where it said to set it up and now I can't find it....

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

I was kind of under the impression that the voice activated calling was either to call the last number on your phone, or to use onstar to make the call to who you want.


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

To answer your question, the 'Voice Dial' command is entirely dependant on your phone's voice-dial function. You will need to be familiar with the phone's native voice-dialing system in order for this to work.

The owner's manual has more details, but first, here's how it goes (assuming you've already paired the phone). At any time you can simply say "Help" after pressing the hands-free button to hear what the menu options are. Oh, and I tend to call any feminine computer-voice module "Betty".

Press the "hands free" button on your steering wheel.

*Betty:* Ready
*You:* Bluetooth
*Betty:* Bluetooth Ready
*You:* Voice
*Betty:* Okay, accessing <name tag>.
...
*Android:* (beep)
*You:* Call <so-and-so> on <phone-type> (e.g. "Call John on Mobile")
*Android:* (bo-beep)
*Betty:* Thank-you, goodbye.

After Betty's "Goodbye", your radio display should show "Connected" followed by the number or phonebook entry of the person you are calling, and you'll hear the call over your phone's speakers (the radio will be paused/muted during the call). Your phone will use the On-star microphone at the overhead dash as the mic.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay so it is based on the phone? Good to know. I was so confused!


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, I have a run of the mill phone and have to say Bluetooth, then voice, and then call so and so.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

it wasn't liking me when I did that today!!


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

What was happening? Maybe we can help out. Give us detail (to the point of boring) as to what you did, and how the Cruze responded.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

You can do it through the car, but it requires you to download (a limited amount) of your phone book contacts to the "address book"

EDIT: Although even this is dependent on the phone's abilities.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Silphion said:


> What was happening? Maybe we can help out. Give us detail (to the point of boring) as to what you did, and how the Cruze responded.


When I hit the phone button I say call... the lady says "using Lindsay; say name or number to call", I say the name of who I want to call and she randomly comes up with like 3 numbers and asks if that's correct... or say "Help? Cancel?".

She doesn't seem to understand my voice or just doesn't get it. I am going to try to talk to On-Star and see what they say.



MaximusPrime said:


> You can do it through the car, but it requires you to download (a limited amount) of your phone book contacts to the "address book"
> 
> EDIT: Although even this is dependent on the phone's abilities.


My address book automatically set-up to my car, that's what I don't get.


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

Ah, that's why you're having issues. You *must* say 'Bluetooth', followed by 'Voice' to access your phone's voice-dialing function. The Cruze's own Voice Dialing only works with the On-Star Hands-free call system (which is seperate, and has its own minutes/phonebook).

Using the _Call_ command, as you have, will connect to the last-used device, and dial according to your input. It does not take names, only numbers. So you can say '*Call 8-0-0-5-5-5-1-2-3-4' (without pause) to dial that number. Saying "Call Mary" will confuse the Cruze, because it only heard two syllables (assumes two numbers, like 4 and 3, as they sound close to 'MARE' and 'EE').

P.S. The Cruze CAN recognize voice nametags, but again, only on the On-Star phonebook, not your Droid's system.*


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

When I did the "bluetooth" then "voice" and gave the name it hung up on me. So I still have to say the #? 

I'll see what Onstar says too


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

Refer back to my first reply to you in the thread. It will detail exactly what you say, and what the car will respond with.

After you give your Droid 2 a name, the Cruze/Betty will say 'Thank you, Goodbye'. It did not hang up! Look at your radio dash, it should still say 'Connected', with the number or phonebook name below it.

As long as it says 'Connected', your car's bluetooth headset function is active!

Also, after you say 'Voice', you must wait until the Droid 2 is ready to receive your input. You may have to watch your phone to see what it does, as the 'ready' beep it uses is often too soft to hear.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Silphion said:


> Refer back to my first reply to you in the thread. It will detail exactly what you say, and what the car will respond with.
> 
> After you give your Droid 2 a name, the Cruze/Betty will say 'Thank you, Goodbye'. It did not hang up! Look at your radio dash, it should still say 'Connected', with the number or phonebook name below it.
> 
> ...


For some reason it had "Your phone" and "Car multimedia", so it was getting confused! My mom figured it out LOL


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Yay for mom.


----------



## bajaskier (Feb 11, 2014)

*Help! Here's what I get:
*
*Betty: Ready
You: Bluetooth
Betty: Bluetooth Ready
You: Voice
Betty: Okay, accessing <name tag>.
Betty: Thank-you, goodbye.*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Is "Voice" a valid command? If you don't use a valid command the car attempts to do a lookup in the phonebook for the command you give it and when it can't find it you get the "Thank-you, goodbye" response.


----------



## pixel1138 (May 25, 2014)

bajaskier said:


> *Help! Here's what I get:
> *
> *Betty: Ready
> You: Bluetooth
> ...


This is an older post but after following the directions from earlier I experienced the same issue as quoted above. After being frustrated for a couple minutes I noticed the android phone was prompting me to choose a provider to take over voice dialing. Because I have an android phone with a third party voice assistant (S Voice on a Galaxy S III) this choice needed to be made prior to achieving functionality. Otherwise, the car timed out after not receiving the proper information from the phone. I can only assume this is what happened to the quoted user. After I made a choice (Google Search...I have never liked S Voice) the phone's own voice dialing took over and the call worked as promised from the earlier directions.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, did you ever asked that lady locked up in that box for a date? She will just rudely say goodbye and hang up.

She will also do the same thing if you mumble something.


----------

